# Ride decade one.hundred.fifty.six



## Apenley (Dec 4, 2020)

Apenley said:


> I just got my first snow board it a ride decade 56 says one.hundred.fifty.six on it with a puc of the world globe showing gride n a pic of a wild cat on the front n on the back it bout. Middle wgrayay it say writting sideways. Downward COLOR INLINE OF THE WORD RIDE is white n the design color is all black the rest of the bk of the board is orange and the front color is gray or dull goldish color n orange. N black on bottom front half can any one tell me what year this is n just curious on it value


----------



## Apenley (Dec 4, 2020)

Apenley said:


> View attachment 155668


----------



## Apenley (Dec 4, 2020)

Here is pics of front n back if any one can help me with my question is be very greatful


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The only value I see is sentimental


----------



## Apenley (Dec 4, 2020)

Really may I ask why u say that is it that bad of a board or did I receive one that not got all it pieces


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Apenley said:


> Really may I ask why u say that is it that bad of a board or did I receive one that not got all it pieces


It's a 12 years old board.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

ZeMax said:


> It's a 12 years old board.


This. Plus the decade doesn't have a cult following, or unique features that would make it a collector's item. That said it looks to be in usable condition so there's nothing that will stop it from going downhill, turning and making smiles. You asked if it had value and the simple answer is no. Based on your question about having all the parts, I assume you're trying to flip it so the value is, whatever you trick someone into paying for it


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

It has no value. I have a Decade from that same time period - barely used. I tried to sell it for ~$25 and couldn't find any takers. I've even tried giving it away a few times and it still resides in my basement. It could be made into a snowboard bench....


----------

